# Applet wird eingebunden aber nicht aktiviert



## JaVa (23. Jul 2004)

Habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein java Applet geschrieben das ich nun ein ein HTML dokument einbinden möchte! Das komische ist, dass es mit dem java editor perfekt läuft, aber im browser sehe ich dann immer nur eine graue fläche!

Hier der code: ich vermute das hier der Fehler liegt wegen init oder so:



```
/**
 * @(#)MidiApplet.java
 *
 * Java-Music-Applet
 *
 * @Michael Eggers, 2003 
 * @version 2.0
 *
 * FEEL FREE TO DO WITH THE CODE WHAT EVER YOU WANT!
 * SINCERELY MICHAEL "SIEMENS-PRAKTIKANT" EGGERS
 *
 * ATTENTION: a lot of code were cut making "//", because it doesn't really work!
 */
 
import java.applet.*; 
import java.awt.*; 
import java.awt.event.*; 

//make new class					   //ActionListener is important for the button			
public class MidiApplet extends Applet implements ActionListener 
{ 
  String    file = "awmonkey.mid";				//make object of String class 
  //String    file2= "island.mid";
  
  AudioClip ac;									//make object of AudioClip class 
  //AudioClip ac2;
  
  //Choice choose;
  
  //Frame Fenster;								//make object of Frame class 
  Font myFont=new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,18);	//make a new font-style 

  public void init() 
  { 
     //make a new frame 
     //Fenster=new Frame("Michael Eggers - JukeboxApplet"); 
     //set size of the new window 
     //Fenster.setSize(250,150); 
    
    
    //Choice Box
    //choose=new Choice();
    //choose.addItem("Monkey Island Theme");
    //choose.addItem("The Isle");
    //add the box to the applet
    //add (choose);
    
      
    //load midi file(s) 
    ac = getAudioClip( getCodeBase(), file );
    //ac2 = getAudioClip( getCodeBase(), file2); 
     
    
    //make new button 
    Button mute=new Button("Sei still!");
    mute.addActionListener(this); 
    
    //add button to the frame 
    //Fenster.add(mute);
    add(mute); 
    
    //change font-style of the button 
    mute.setFont(myFont); 
    
    //Der Schriftzug des Buttons wird an ein Objekt übergeben glaube ich 
    mute.setActionCommand("leise");
    
    
    
  }
 

  public void start() 
  { 
     //start midi file(s) 
    ac.play(); 
    
    //show frame 
    //Fenster.setVisible(true);   	

  } 

  public void stop() 
  { 
    //stop midi file(s) 
    ac.stop();
    //ac2.stop(); 
    
    //Dispose Frame 
    //Fenster.dispose(); 
  }
 

   
  
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
   { 
    
    
     if ("leise".equals(e.getActionCommand())) 
     { 
      ac.stop();
      //ac2.stop(); 
     }   
      
   } 
}
```



habe das applet wie folgt eingebunden:
<HTML>
<HEAD>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR="000000">
<CENTER>
<APPLET
	code	= "MidiApplet.class"
	width	= "500"
	height	= "300"
	>
</APPLET>
</CENTER>
</BODY>
</HTML>
-------------------------------

Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!
MfG JaVa


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2004)

Gibts eine Fehlermeldung in der Browser-Statuszeile oder in der Java-Console im Browser?
Schau mal hier hinein. Wenn Du da die Ursache für Dein Problem nicht findest, schreibst Du bitte noch mal. :wink:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936

Edit: Die Werte für die Breite und Höhe (in der HTML-Datei), die der Browser für das Applet bereit stellen soll, brauchen nicht in Anführungszeichen gesetzt zu werden.


----------



## JaVa (24. Jul 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe aber es funzt einfach nicht! Auch nicht unter Linux! Dabei habe ich Java in allen Browsern in der richtigen Version usw. Ich hatte das Problem schonmal. Doch ich weiss nicht mehr wie ich es damals lösen konnte!

Bitte helfen
thx
JaVa


----------



## JaVa (24. Jul 2004)

HI    ES FUNZT!!!

Allerdings wird das file im Browser sehr "komisch abgespielt" d.h. es ist mal schneller mal langsamer dann überschlägt sich der sound usw. Gibt es da optimierungsmöglichkeiten?
thx JaVa


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jul 2004)

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn Du für das Abspielen der Sounddateien in einen eigenen (weiteren) Thread auslagerst.


----------



## JaVa (24. Jul 2004)

Hm, ich weiss nicht wie du das meinst! Könntest du mir einen codefetzen posten oder so?
wäre sehr nett!
Danke nochmal für die Hilfen!
JaVa


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2004)

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin etwas ratlos. Ich habe Dein Applet ausprobiert. Das Interessante daran ist, dass das Applet im AppletViewer tadellos läuft, im Browser hingegen kommt es zu den beschriebenen Tonstörungen.
Nun habe ich mal das Applet in zwei verschiedenen Versuchen auf den Betrieb mit einem weiteren Thread umgestellt. Das Ergebnis hat mich überrascht. Ich hatte mir mit dem Einsatz eines weiteren Threads eine Verbesserung versprochen, statt dessen ist eine wesentliche Verschlechterung der Tonqualität zu vernehmen. ???:L


----------

